# those who are currently trying to lose weight



## littleblonde

Whats you plan for christmas? Are you gonna keep it up or give yourself a couple days off?

Im thinking that i will do my exercise as normal christmas eve and eat well during the day. then we normally have a tea party christmas eve and then will eat normally but not go crazy christmas day and boxing day and then try and go back to normal the day after.

What you gonna do?


----------



## tina_h75

I was going to try extra hard coming up to christmas so I can enjoy some guilt free treats over the festive period.


----------



## littleblonde

that sounds like my plan.


----------



## Faythe

I think that one of the members on here, Aliss, summed things like this up well.

Holidays, etc - not an excuse to let yourself go and overeat IMO.


----------



## tina_h75

I wouldn't let myself go but there is no harm in relaxing for a couple of days and enjoying the christmas period without worrying about what you have eaten.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hows about i tell you in the new year? LOL

Honestly, dont know yet.

Im cool with letting my hair down, i know it can be corrected with some good hard exercise afterwards, alot of time weight gain probably from to much salt in the food, im just holding water.

I dont plan on stopping my exercise programme, i know that.

As for xmas dinner its seconds OF COURSE plus lovely dessert :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> I think that one of the members on here, Aliss, summed things like this up well.
> 
> Holidays, etc - not an excuse to let yourself go and overeat IMO.

:blush: *hides!*


----------



## littleblonde

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I think that one of the members on here, Aliss, summed things like this up well.
> 
> Holidays, etc - not an excuse to let yourself go and overeat IMO.
> 
> :blush: *hides!*Click to expand...

me to eeeeeeek


----------



## littleblonde

i feel guilty if i dont get my wii fit in every day. So wonder if i can be a bit naughty but still wii fit


----------



## tina_h75

my brother has promised me wii fit for xmas so problem solved !!


----------



## littleblonde

tina_h75 said:


> my brother has promised me wii fit for xmas so problem solved !!

I have a wii fit and i love it. Best think i ever brought x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littleblonde said:


> i feel guilty if i dont get my wii fit in every day. So wonder if i can be a bit naughty but still wii fit

All about calories in vs calories out.

You was to burn half of the naughty stuff you ate (mind you think take bit more than doing the wii) should techincally be no downfall to your weighloss. 

Plus if zig zag your calories, keep up with good water intake also benefit :thumbup:


----------



## littleblonde

Im actually starting to enjoy water now to. its strange how just after 9 days my whole relationship with food and drink has changed a bit


----------



## ILoveShoes

marry said:


> Hi..........
> Interesting question.......
> I am worry about my weight, I wanna wear a Santa dress on this Christmas. So follow some best tips for my weight loss.

I think youveprobably left it a bit late, seeing as there are only 9 days until Christmas day...


----------

